# Got our soil samples



## JCattSS (Nov 12, 2016)

This is a field we own that was in CRP for at least 10 years. Prior to that it was farmed for who knows how long. Its a 10 acre flat rectangle that had grass on it which we baled in the fall. We have baled for others and such but never had farming responsibilities of our own. Basically we are total noobs but want to make a try at doing it ourselves. So our first step after cutting and baling is this soil sample. We also received recommendations for amendments. Some of you experienced guys does this look like it will make a good alfalfa stand once amended? Sample 1 and 2 are north and south halves. We took I think 9 cores on each half. Any words of wisdom for a rookie?

Thanks!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If just growing alfalfa I would add sulfur and boron to the fertilizer mix. Will want to add 30-40 actual pounds of sulfur per acre and 1/3-1/2 pound boron per acre.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree with adding sulfur at the rate suggested and with adding boron, but 2 to 4 lb of boron per acre should help produce higher yields. Here, 1/2 lb of boron per acre is insufficient even for clover. Alfalfa has a much better tolerance and response to higher rates than used on clover.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you still can I would get the lime on ASAP (sample 1), then put a custom fertilizer mix after taking 1st cutting off. Custom mix 125 pounds of DAP (or MAP) to 275 potash per acre (putting 400 pounds per acre) applying twice (once after 1st, then again after 2nd cutting). I am not a fan of putting more than 500 pounds of fertilizer down at a time (but that is just me).

Next I would weight the hay coming off the field (sample size any how, like weight 10 average small bales or a whole wagon full would be better, important part is DO NOT guess your tonnage). I use to weight about 25% of my big round bales, now I weight closer to 100%. I purchased a Gallagher load beam scale (W110 about $1,000).

The rule of thumb I use is 10 pounds of Ph and 50 pounds of P removed per ton of hay. IMHO, you will need to build up soil, along with replacing the removed amount.

All this is applies for in MY area, yours could be different.

Good luck.

Larry


----------

